# modprobe.d / modules.d

## Necoro

Welches von beiden sollte man denn jetzt verwenden? Modules.d ist angeblich für den 2.4er Kernel. Und modprobe.d für 2.6er Kernel. Aber alle Howtos, die mit Modulen zu tun haben scheinen modules.d zu verwenden... Hat jmd so weit ahnung von der Materie, welches nun richtig ist?  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_254dcc9705203d8e4515fbcb7a44961d.xml

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_254dcc9705203d8e4515fbcb7a44961d.xml

 

Denn sollte mal jmd die ganzen Wiki-Teile updaten  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

wusst ich auch noch nicht - danke

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_254dcc9705203d8e4515fbcb7a44961d.xml 
> 
> Denn sollte mal jmd die ganzen Wiki-Teile updaten 

 

Und warum machst du das nicht selber? Das ist doch gerade der Sinn von Wikis, dass jedermann selber Anpassungen vornehmen kann/darf.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

